# Computarizar un Banco de Pruebas



## gertzen (Mar 22, 2006)

Buenas,

soy 0 km en el foro, estuve leyendo un rato los contenidos en busca de alguna respuesta sin antes armar un thread al pedo y que me reten con toda la razon del mundo    pero bue, aqui los molesto.

Como bien dice el asunto, tengo que computarizar un banco de pruebas. Los unicos datos que debo hacer ingresar al PC son las RPM del motor y los KG/f que hace sobre una balanza.

Anduve revolviendo por ahi y llegue a la conclusion (nose si errada) de que me conviene el puerto paralelo. En sintesis, tengo que capturar la señal de RPM (pense en convertir los pulsos del sensor en un numero binario con una resolucion de 8 bits) y capturar la señal de la balanza con una resolucion de 6 bits, como para hacerlo bastante preciso. 

Si ven que no es muy jodido y se pueden agregar mas lecturas, onda temperatura del motor, presion de aceite, etc, bienvenidas son las sugerencias.


Espero no ser delirante con lo que pido, graciassss


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 22, 2006)

gertzen dijo:
			
		

> Buenas,
> 
> soy 0 km en el foro, estuve leyendo un rato los contenidos en busca de alguna respuesta sin antes armar un thread al pedo y que me reten con toda la razon del mundo    pero bue, aqui los molesto.
> 
> ...



Claro que se pueden más, pero sería más comodo con un pic.

Pero sin él, encuentro este detalle, del puerto paralelo puede utilizar 5 pines como entradas (tal vez más pero no se como )
Entonces sus lecturas son 14 bits, por tanto o necesitaría hacer un arreglo de compuertas o un registro de corrimiento.

Como salidas, solo tiene 8, n o se si también valla a sacar datos.

Eso sería, que le parece??? que decide??? Yo también creo que la mejor opción sería el paralelo, por su variasa slidas pero si no va a sacar datos, pues mejor el serial.

Saludos


----------



## gertzen (Mar 23, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott, 

mil gracias x tu respuesta, sabes que no cazo un fulbo del puerto serial por eso me tire mas al paralelo. Imaginate, romperia las OO preguntando... "y donde esta ese puerto?", "anda con corriente tambieeen???"... naaa ni da, por eso le tire al paralelo.

Salidas, estuve pensando, quiza 1 pin de salida para que le des aceleracion al motor por medio de un solenoide (porque pensa que es acelerar a fondo nomas) o similar para acelerar el motor hasta X (controladas por las entradas    ) RPM y asi automatizar totalmente la prueba.

Lo del multiplexor iria como trompada, porque pensa que yo podria activar 1 pin de salida y tengo 5 entradas, activo otro pin de salida y tengo otras 5 entradas diferentes. Entonces podria tomar 5 y 5 mas para armarme 10 bit de resolucion para las RPM y otros 10 bit de resolucion para los kgf del motor en la balanza (Allllta precision!). 

Es una idea nomas, no se si andaria, seguro que uds deben saber de esto, para que se den una idea soy estudiante de ingenieria industrial, algo de programacion habre hecho en mi vida (C++, VB6, ASP, etc) pero la electronica me hace talco.

Asi que bue, mil gracias gente, espero me confirmen si puede caminar o no. saludoss!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 23, 2006)

gertzen dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott,
> 
> mil gracias x tu respuesta, sabes que no cazo un fulbo del puerto serial por eso me tire mas al paralelo. Imaginate, romperia las OO preguntando... "y donde esta ese puerto?", "anda con corriente tambieeen???"... naaa ni da, por eso le tire al paralelo.
> 
> ...



Si lo del multi no es mala idea, si tiene los datos en serie, ya que el multiplexor, al menos de los que conosco, eligen entre varias entradas y la transfieren a 1 sola salida.

Con unas 3 salidas del puerto paralelo podría hacer 8 convinaciones del multiplexor.

Ahora eso del solenoide no entiendo como iría, pero igual con un solo pin de salida puede hacerse un dimmer digital

Saludos


----------



## gertzen (Mar 25, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott,

despues me quede pensando en lo del solenoide y la verdad que me parece q tire fruta, yo estaba pensando en algo que active el acelerador del motor. Tendria que tener 3 posiciones:

1) ralenti (regulando)
2) aceleracion en baja (porque los motores van a ser con carburador, si los aceleras a fondo de una se ahogan)
3) aceleracion a fondo

eso calculo que con 2 salidas lo podria hacer, y despues lo del multiplexor, como lo hago? algun pic en particular?

Graciasss, saludoss


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 25, 2006)

gertzen dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott,
> 
> despues me quede pensando en lo del solenoide y la verdad que me parece q tire fruta, yo estaba pensando en algo que active el acelerador del motor. Tendria que tener 3 posiciones:
> 
> ...



Bueno ahi le van unso datos.

Las RPM, puede convertirlas a voltaje con el lm2907, 
Ya con un conversor analógico digital, puede convertir ese voltaje analógico a digital de 4 bits. con ADC0804

Pero los KG/F de su balanza,  esta es digital?? o como piensa convertirlos a voltaje????

Ahora, desconosco como funciona un motor como el que menciona, si fuera un motor CD, puede regularle la velocidad con PWM o con un convertidor de D/A, manda diferenets convinaciones por el puerto paralelo y se convierten a diferentes valores de tensión.

Pero en ese motor como le haría????

Además, si todo lo controla por software, puede hacer solo algunas pruebas y hacer fórmulas en el mismo programa, así para cada indicación que le de al motor el programa ya sabrá las RPM y KG/F sin necesidad de sensarlas.

Saludos


----------



## gertzen (Mar 25, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott,

en el caso del motor naftero, lo que haria desde el soft es:

Estando el motor en marcha y regulando adecuadamente, el usuario fija el N° de RPM maximo del rango a testear, fija el N° de RPM minimo para acelerar a fondo, clickea en "Comenzar" ( o lo que seea) y el programa manda por el puerto paralelo una señal al acelerador del motor en 2 fases. 

Fases de aceleracion:

- 1ra Fase, el acelerador se acciona en un minimo porcentaje (30% aprox) hasta que las RPM lleguen al minimo de la primera fase
- 2da Fase, pasadas las RPM minimas de la 1ra, se acciona al acelerador a un 100%.

Las fases de aceleracion las pense porque, en un motor naftero a carburador, al acelerar a fondo estando en ralenti se ahoga un poco y no rendiria adecuadamente a bajo regimen afectando la eficacia de la prueba.

Balanza:

Lamentablemente es mecanica, pero preferiria incorporar una digital. Te describo el banco, es el motor, cuyo cigueñal esta vinculado a un eje y este es frenado por un freno hidráulico. Se transmite la fuerza por una palanca cuyo extremo "tira" verticalmente hacia abajo de una balanza mecanica. Aunque no lo parezca es un metodo preciso y util.
Preferiria que sea una balanza digital para poder simplificar la tarea, voy a intentar incorporar una.

Lo que principalmente le interesa al preparador del motor, es la curva de potencia del motor. Computarizar traería mucha agilidad al proceso de "banqueo" y, sobre todo, precision.

y bue, eso seria el asunto, muchas gracias por responder, saludos!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 25, 2006)

gertzen dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott,
> 
> en el caso del motor naftero, lo que haria desde el soft es:
> 
> ...



Bueno pues ya no se en que le puedo ayudar,.

Mire en cuánto a lo de su balanza, existen sensores que pueden convertir ese desplazamiento en señales eléctricas, tales como potenciómetros, sensores ópticos, galgas extenciométricas, cristales de quarzo, como desconosco su balanza, deberá usted buscar como funcionan cad auno de estos componentes y ver cuál es el que le pude servir si no consigue una balanza digital.

pero lo del motor ya me perdí, como se le hace para ponerlo en cada uno de los 3 estados???? no creo que tenga una entrada digital su motor, por las imágenes que me muestra el google, parece que es de combustible. Entonces como hará para con dispositivos electrónicos regular la velocidad?? acaso utilizará electroválvulas para regular el paso de combustible o como se le regula la velocidad???

Saludos


----------



## gertzen (Mar 25, 2006)

La velocidad se regula mediante la apertura de la mariposa del carburador, osea.

El carburador tiene en su lateral un eje con una chapita que actua como un pequeño brazo la cual hace girar un disco metalico (mariposa), aferrado al mismo eje, el cual deja pasar aire al interior del motor.

El aire pasa por un tuvo llamado venturi el cual tiene un pequeño orificio que deja salir la nafta por pura succion que produce el aire al pasar a gran velocidad, resultando asi una aceleracion.

Al hacer fuerza el motor a apertura de dicha mariposa no debe ser total cuando se encuentra a bajo regimen (menos de 2500 RPM) porque sino se ahogaria.

En sintesis, solo necesitaria algun tipo de actuador mecanico para que produzca dicha abertura en la mariposa del carburador. La apertura total se logra girando 90° el eje de la mariposa.

y nada mas, pora ahora   

Saludoss


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 26, 2006)

gertzen dijo:
			
		

> La velocidad se regula mediante la apertura de la mariposa del carburador, osea.
> 
> El carburador tiene en su lateral un eje con una chapita que actua como un pequeño brazo la cual hace girar un disco metalico (mariposa), aferrado al mismo eje, el cual deja pasar aire al interior del motor.
> 
> ...



Me parece bastante interesante el tema, en un proyecto que entregué de electrónica, hicimos algo similar, desde el puerto paralelo del PC, controlabamos un catapulta.

Desde el teclado introducíamos una distancia, y ya antes habíamos hecho pruebas con el motor, era de CA un universal, la longitud de lanzamiento la lograbamos regulando el PWM con un dimmer activado por un bit del puerto, no encuentro elprograma, el lunes trataré de recuperarlo.

Por reglas de 3, vimos cuántas RPS daba a la mínima velocidad, con una báscula de resorte sacamos la fuerza/Kg, Potencia, Voltaje, Corriente...

Lo de la mariposa, puede girarla con un motor paso a paso o si esta muy dura con pisstones.

Saludos y voy a tratr de conseguir es eprograma que hicimos para que se de una idea.


----------



## icaro8 (Mar 26, 2006)

no se podria tomar la señal electrica del distribuidor o bobina electrica del motor contar dichos pulsos y con eso diseñar un cuentabuelta (rpm).me parese mas presiso que regular por carburador ,digo, creo ,sugiero


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 26, 2006)

icaro8 dijo:
			
		

> no se podria tomar la señal electrica del distribuidor o bobina electrica del motor contar dichos pulsos y con eso diseñar un cuentabuelta (rpm).me parese mas presiso que regular por carburador ,digo, creo ,sugiero



Bueno, pues como yo desconosco de mecánica, no se si en el motor que el compañero menciona haya bobinas   , por lo que le entendí es un motor de combustible me imagino que funciona similar al de un carro, así que no creo que haya pulsos.

Además creo que lo que quiere el es tener 3 estados del motor.

Compañero autor del tema, hagámos un resúmen haber si vamos bien.

1.- Le dice al programa ARRANCA el motor, (el programa manda una secuencia de pulsos para hacer girar un motor paso a paso hasta poner la mariposa en 90°)

2.- Le pregunta al programa las RPM (el programa pone a 1 o 0 un bit del puerto paralelo para seleccionar la entrada de frecuencímetro en el multiplexor)

3.- El frecuencímetro es un lm2907 que vonvierte la frecuencia en voltaje analógico.

4.- Ese voltaje analógico lo convertimos a digital con un ADC0804, en un dato de 4 bits, los cuáles atraviezan el multiplexor y llegan al puerto paralelo.

5.- El programa lee el dato y lo muestra en pantalla con una frecuencia de refresco predeterminada por usted.

6.- El frecuencímetro y el medidor de KG/F estarán siempre poniendo un dato en el multiplexor pero no pasará hasta que el bit de selección los habilite.

7.- Si lo que quiere es ver cuántos Kg/f esta dando, el bit de selección de datos del multiplexor cambia a 0 o 1 dependiendo de como lo configure, entonces estará listo para transpasar el dto de la báscula.

8.- Un segundo bit del puerto paralelo, acciona el freno (no se como lo haría ya que no me imagino su báscula ni como se acciona ), en fin una resistencia variable puede sensar ese desplazamiento y con un OAMP podemos amplificar ese voltaje y también será necesario pasarlo a digital.

Una pregunta, dice que al frenar, se desplaza una barra, el desplazamiento de esa barra es lo que estaríamos sensando, pero esta se regresa sola automáticamente???? si es así tendríamos que capturar el dato más alto o mostrar el instantáneo de cada momento en el desplazamiento de la barra.

9.- Si quiere aumentar la velocidad le dice al programa ACELERA (el programa manda una nueva secuencia de pulsos al motor pp, poniéndo la mariposa a 180°) O si quiere reducirla lo mueve a diferentes posiciones o pararlo.

Y eso sería, si debe de ser así o ya vamos mal???


Saludos




,  con 2 compuertas lógicas y un selectro de datos, podemos hacer un multiplexor para cada bit de los sensores.


----------

